# Hello



## BrianM (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello from Kentucky .


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard.:beer:


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 8, 2009)

Howdy, Brian. Where in Kentucky?


----------



## Nate Riley (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 10, 2009)

BrianM said:


> Hello from Kentucky .



Howdy from Texas brother, and welcome to our happy forum. The guys here have some great discussions about Masonry and welcome your input. The administrative staff do a good job of keeping everything on an even keel, and the members keep it pretty lively. How are things ( Masonicly speaking) in Kentucky these days? Are your lodges growing, have you had a youth resurgence,are the seasoned brothers taking to the changes brought on by the present?


----------



## JBD (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BrianM (Sep 11, 2009)

RedTemplar said:


> Howdy, Brian. Where in Kentucky?



Ashland .

Thanks for the welcomes . I have to say , this is one of the best forums I have seen . There is a lot of great information and it seems everyone gets along very well .


----------

